# No Experience



## TRACYFOSTER (Jun 1, 2011)

I  completed my coding classes with a 4.0, I then took the cpc and past my first time with no coding experience.  I thought that it would help show my go get them attitude.  But no one will even consider you without at least 1-3yrs experience.  Any ideas on what I can do to break in I have even applied for medical records, receptionist, etc.


----------



## 4kristy (Jun 1, 2011)

I am also in the same situation.  I am considering doing an externship through AAPC's Project Xtern program.  Perhaps this will help us get experience to land our career job placements.  You can find information about Project Xtern under the 'Jobs' tab.


----------



## TRACYFOSTER (Jun 1, 2011)

I have been trying to get a position with Project Xtern In my state.  I have emailed, left phone messages and had no reply.  The one that did reply wants you to attend seminars first and some of them aren't free.  Good luck to you and I hope that you have good experience.  Please post if you get the experience I would like to hear about it.


----------



## busybee (Jun 1, 2011)

*reply to Tracy*

what state are you in?
I would consider meeting you, if you are local.
I am in Georgia.


----------



## Rocky2010 (Jun 1, 2011)

I also took an advanced coding class and did very well.  I passed the CPC examine
the first time with a 83%.  I did an externship through the AAPC Project Extern for the experience.  I'm currently volunteering at a hospital in the Patient's accounts department.  And I still can't find a job without 2 or more years of experience.   Can anyone give me some suggestions as to how to find a job in this field.


----------



## pgallant2000@yahoo.com (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi rocky2010, 

I was just wondering if you took the CPC exam before you took the Advanced Coding class? If so, would you recomend taking the advanced class before taking the exam? 
Thanks


----------



## jnwhite80 (Jun 4, 2011)

In my opinion Networking with other professionals who have experience and contacts in the area in which you desire to be employed is an important aspect of searching for a career.

Becoming a member of local, state and/or national professional associations, attending meetings, volunteering for events can assist in networking. 

The AAPC Project Extern is a way to gain experience in your chosen profession. 

One can also volunteer at hospitals and/or physician practices, hospice, Public Health Departments, Long Term Care facilities, etc...is a way to gain experience.

In Revenue Cycle Management - Preclaims Submission Activities include registration, collection of financial/insurance information, making sure any required preadmission approvals are complete, educating the patient as to their financial responsibility, LCDs, ABNs, etc.  for preadmission approval, LMRPs, are functions that are typically performed by the Patient Registration and Scheduling Departments.

At billing companies - consider data entry, or accounts receivable as a first job.

Be persistent, develop a powerful resume and individualized cover letters, and network.

Good luck,

Janice N White, RHIA, CPC, CTR


----------



## juwannahelms@yahoo.com (Jun 4, 2011)

*No experience*

Look into finding a small office or a practice that will take you on maybe at a cheaper rate just for you to gain your experience. I know in the past I have hired people at a cheaper rate and trained them myself but, not everyone is that smart. zone of these days when 2013 gets here and Medicare mandates physician's to have certified coders then they will wish thaey had given in experienced billers a chance.  Place a ad in craig's list making that offer and see where it gets you. Suggestion I made for my doctor while she is attending school.


----------



## bettinadodd (Jun 11, 2011)

Rocky2010 said:


> I also took an advanced coding class and did very well.  I passed the CPC examine
> the first time with a 83%.  I did an externship through the AAPC Project Extern for the experience.  I'm currently volunteering at a hospital in the Patient's accounts department.  And I still can't find a job without 2 or more years of experience.   Can anyone give me some suggestions as to how to find a job in this field.



After 8 months of volunteering in the central billing office of my local hospital, it became very apparent to me that I was not going anywhere with that approach to job searching. Human resources even told me straight up that recruiters look for 'direct experience,' when considering applicants, and that volunteering was not factored into the decision of whom to hire. I quit volunteering after they hired a second new employee in the department in which I served. I thought that after seeing me at 'work' and noting my dedication, thoroughness, and attendance record, that they might like to consider hiring someone whose work habits they had had the opportunity to observe, as opposed to hiring an unknown. I'm still attending local AAPC chapter meetings and applying for positions on a daily basis, but I'm not going to waste any more time (and gasoline!) on volunteering. I think that, in the end, we will all eventually find coding work if we are persistent enough in our search, but timing is the key element, and one over which we have no control. Meanwhile, bills need to be paid, so I'm looking beyond the realm to anything that can earn me a paycheck - private sitting, grocery store clerk, housecleaning . . .  whatever. Best of luck to us all - it's just a really bad time to be out of work right now in this country.


----------



## twizzle (Jun 12, 2011)

*No experience*

Don't give up because I landed a job with absolutely no experience and the billing company I work for have just hired a CPC with no coding experience. There were two contenders for this latest position but my manager chose the one with a bit more enthusiasm/ more outgoing personality. It can be done but you have to get a really good but brief resume together coupled with a good covering letter. Apply for everything even if they stipulate 2-3 years experience. That was the requirement for my position. Register with indeed.com and all the other recruiting companies (mine came through indeed.com).
Good luck and stay positive.


----------



## zanalee (Jun 12, 2011)

i would recommend posting your resume at monster and careerbuilder, also apply at agency to do contract work for either billing or medical record, take their test you never know if you pass their internal test you might land yourself a coding job.

Dont be discourage if the jobs pays peanuts, is your stepping stone to move on.. I started as an extern and got hired after a few a months.. it just takes time and patience, may also need to take a step back to move forward... i wish you all good luck there is alot of work out there you just have to go out there and find it, apply for everything and anything in the medical field..


----------



## Elena1259 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Medical Biller/Coder jobs*

I am in the situation. I graduated last year (Aug.); but needed knee surgery right after, so I had to wait til January to start job hunting. Pardon my French, but it really pisses that every place requires experience, plus Practice Management's Project Xtern program is ridiculous. I am really frustrated by this. It is totally unfair that they do this.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 14, 2011)

Elena1259 said:


> I am in the situation. I graduated last year (Aug.); but needed knee surgery right after, so I had to wait til January to start job hunting. Pardon my French, but it really pisses that every place requires experience, plus Practice Management's Project Xtern program is ridiculous. I am really frustrated by this. It is totally unfair that they do this.



Yikes.  I'm sorry you are frustrated about your situation.  I'm sure that the Project Xternship varies from location to location; in some areas it is quite successful.  I encourage you to continue to look for work.   You're right...life is unfair sometimes, but it can be rewarding if you point yourself in a promising direction and try to stay positive.    

By the way,  I'm French (Canadian) by heritage,  and I really do object to your unprofessional language on the AAPC board.   Please try to maintain a high standard when posting in all of these threads, because anything that you say here may be read by a potential employer.  Thank you.


----------

